# "Stingrays" and Cell Phone disruption by police as a counter terrorism tactic



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Stingrays are a way for police to monitor and jam opposition cell phone communications in a Riot Situation Long-Secret Stingray Manuals Detail How Police Can Spy on Phones - https://theintercept.com/2016/09/12/long-secret-stingray-manuals-detail-how-police-can-spy-on-phones/


----------



## Hudson (Nov 8, 2019)

We had those in the middle east as well. They are pretty expensive man. Goes without saying there's like maybe a dozen cities in California that actually have those.


Its easier to make a fake cell tower and scoop up on that. Last news story I saw said there were like 50 fake cell towers in washington dc.


----------



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

From what I know about these is that anyone with enough knowledge could have picked up the parts for a Stingray at there old fashioned Radio Shack or Ham radio supply store. Harris Communications of Rochester NY in addition to being a DOD Contractor does make stuff for the ham radio hobbyist. BTW cancer rates are thru the roof on the East Side of Rochester NY where there plant is.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 9, 2019)

Cancer rates are through the roof everywhere man


----------



## David1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Cancer rates are through the roof everywhere man


Yes but there are "Cancer Clusters" or dots of populations that the CDC watches in major urban areas that are near industrial sites. Will post some maps on this at a later date in the meantime here is a resource 
https://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/cancer-clusters-in-america


----------



## David1 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## David1 (Nov 9, 2019)

and oddy the old trick of just removing the battery does not work on the new phones as battery removal has been made harder.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 9, 2019)

Yeah i got an old phone for the replaceable battery. I've noticed they don't make em anymore which is strange cause there's always a niche market.


----------



## Maxnomad (Nov 9, 2019)

Did you really just copy someones thread so you could run your mouth and sound like an authority while crediting noone whatsoever fir even the idea?


----------

